

Add keyboard shortcuts to Hacker News - jauco
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/31805

======
jamesbritt
"I hate my laptop mouse. "

Clitmouse FTW!

(Not a big fan of Web site ad-hoc shortcuts, as they often interfere with the
default browser shortcuts. Much prefer the "use Greasemonkey of you want site
shortcuts" approach.)

------
andreyf
Heh, I wrote my own, too, at first. Here are others:

[http://www.acunote.com/open-source/javascript-keyboard-
short...](http://www.acunote.com/open-source/javascript-keyboard-shortcuts)
(scroll down for news.yc/reddit/digg shortcuts)

<http://livepipe.net/extra/hotkey> (general)

<http://code.google.com/p/js-hotkeys/> (general)

~~~
jauco
I liked the idea of the acunote script, and tried it out. But I like my script
better :) It allows you to open items in new tabs and use keyboard navigation
in the comments.

------
puppetsock
Or just use Vimperator (firefox addon), and get keyboard shortcuts for the
whole web.

------
AndyKelley
Firefox's Ctrl+F and ' _almost_ allow you to browse with no mouse interaction
at all.

